

Finite Fields in Julia (Defining Your Own Number Type)  - andrewcooke
http://www.acooke.org/cute/FiniteFiel1.html

======
j2kun
I would really like to see a speed comparison between Python's operator-
overloaded arithmetic and Julia's custom number types.

What I mean by that is the relative slowdown going from native Python to
overloaded Python versus native Julia to overloaded Julia.

